# Intake question



## ThomasSr20 (May 1, 2002)

I want to know if the JWT pop charger is a good intake for 240sx and i want to know if i could still use the jwt Pop charger intake if i swap a sr20det motor in my 95 240sx.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

it gets kinda tiring reading all these questions OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN.........u should do some reading dude, research the forums by doing a search, but yes a POP charger is the next best thing to a CAI


----------



## ThomasSr20 (May 1, 2002)

The important thing i want to know if i could still use the jwt Pop charger intake if i swap a sr20det motor


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

in my opinion, all jwt stuff is crap.. i don't like them..

when doing ur sr20det swap, upgrade ur mafs to z32 mafs and get z32 apexi intakes.. read sticky for more info about sr20det swap


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *in my opinion, all jwt stuff is crap.. i don't like them..
> *


they make some great stuff!

ecu
cams
(for my ga16de)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ecu -> if i had a sr20det, i rather go with apexi pfc if i had a ka24de(t), i might look into jwt ecu..
cams -> i guess they're alright but tomei for me 

i just don't like if u have their ecu, you have to get it remapped EVERYTIME u get something new for ur car..annoying..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *i just don't like if u have their ecu, you have to get it remapped EVERYTIME u get something new for ur car..annoying.. *


not to mention kinda expensive at 100$ a mod after the 600$ to begin with


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah fuck that. JWT is OVERRATED. for an initial cost of 600, you may as well get a Power FC for a swap or go stand alone on KA. pop chargers smop chargers. I wouldnt sepnd 200 bucks on their damn air filter or whatever it is. Them and Stealin (stillen)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *yeah fuck that. JWT is OVERRATED. for an initial cost of 600, you may as well get a Power FC for a swap or go stand alone on KA. pop chargers smop chargers. I wouldnt sepnd 200 bucks on their damn air filter or whatever it is. Them and Stealin (stillen) *


actually that POP charger is the best WAI available for our cars........sure stillen will rip u off in price and for 200$ might as well get a CAI, but ya, stillen rips ppl off


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

my point. Get a GHETTO CAI. Fuck 200 bucks for a damn pipe with a name brand on it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *my point. Get a GHETTO CAI. Fuck 200 bucks for a damn pipe with a name brand on it. *


if youre SERIOUS about performance........then get the CAI, if u just want a few HP(maybe hurt performance) then make your own CAI, nostrodomas made one and materials and all that good stuff almost ran him like 100$ i think.....not to mention HE had to make it.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *if youre SERIOUS about performance........then get the CAI, if u just want a few HP(maybe hurt performance) then make your own CAI, nostrodomas made one and materials and all that good stuff almost ran him like 100$ i think.....not to mention HE had to make it. *



How is making your own CAI not as serious as buying a pre made one??? I am not a pipe master, but having looked at both, I saw nothing that would inhibit airflow on DIY piping vs a name brand one.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *How is making your own CAI not as serious as buying a pre made one??? I am not a pipe master, but having looked at both, I saw nothing that would inhibit airflow on DIY piping vs a name brand one. *


oh ya? is that why theres like a 2-3hp difference between the place racing CAI and the HS CAI?.............i mean theyre both CAI's right? wrong


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *oh ya? is that why theres like a 2-3hp difference between the place racing CAI and the HS CAI?.............i mean theyre both CAI's right? wrong *


 OH DEAR GOD NO!!!!!!!!!! NOT 2 OR 3 WHOLE HORSEPOWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i rather save 100+bux and make my own w/ a nice filter


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

What the hell is a pop charger?? is it just a pod filter?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *oh ya? is that why theres like a 2-3hp difference between the place racing CAI and the HS CAI?.............i mean theyre both CAI's right? wrong *


LOL you dyno test the EXACT same car with both intakes and THEN I will beleive that. I dont want to get into a dumb argument about 2-3 HP. Most everyone knows you dont get jack shit for HP form a CAI, why spend 2o0 on it. So you're basically sayng it is wise to spend 200 bucks on something you could make for less than half that??? By that same logic we should all have apexi or blitx exhaust...NO ONE shall piece a DIY turbo kit....swaps or fmax kits only Might lose some HP...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Most everyone knows you dont get jack shit for HP form a CAI,


why not? CAI IMHO gives a good amount of hp for what you pay for...200 is worth it for me


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *LOL you dyno test the EXACT same car with both intakes and THEN I will beleive that. I dont want to get into a dumb argument about 2-3 HP. Most everyone knows you dont get jack shit for HP form a CAI, why spend 2o0 on it. So you're basically sayng it is wise to spend 200 bucks on something you could make for less than half that??? By that same logic we should all have apexi or blitx exhaust...NO ONE shall piece a DIY turbo kit....swaps or fmax kits only Might lose some HP... *


u're being pretty ignorant about this subject.........go ahead and custom fabricate your own CAI for your sr20 powered NX and i'll use my hotshot on my GA and i will guarantee u that my CAI will make more whp on my puney 1.6L compared to your 2.0; and what do u mean most ppl know u wont get jack shit from a CAI??

let me educate u



> The CAI also uses engine resonance to help supercharge the mixture slightly. This is why a CAI gives more power than just a simple low restriction filter will.


-sentra.net



> Perhaps the most potent air intake is the CAI by Hotshot. I have tested this combo and found up to a 5 hp gain at 4500 rpm with 3 more peak hp. I was involved in testing the Hotshot prototype and its unique 3"-2.5" stepped diameter was the result of that testing. This gave the most power over the broadest power range. This part is one of my bang for the buck recommendations. Place racing also has a good quality CAI.


-sentra.net



> The most common bolt on filters are the JWT POP Charger (POP stands for Performance Optimized Program) and the Stillen which are almost identical. Both are washable and reusable and come with a nicely machined aluminum velocity stack base. Be sure to oil them with K&N oil after cleaning in detergent and water. Don’t go crazy with the oil, a light even coating is fine. Too much oil can contaminate the hot wire in the MAF.
> 
> There is also the HKS powerflow which does not seem to filter well. I put one on a white rag and tapped it and lots of dirt went right through it. One of my friends tested one on a flow bench and found it flowed better than the POP, but the Stillen and POP has more than enough flow capacity for the GA16 and personally I would rather have a filter than a boulder strainer.
> 
> ...


-sentra.net


now what do u have to say?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *why spend 2o0 on it. *


go ahead and cheap out on all your performance parts for your car.......but when u meet me at the track and i smoke your car, dont ask "how did he beat me?!, we have the same mods!"

while me on the other hand spent a few bucks more not compromising what i'm all about, performance!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *go ahead and cheap out on all your performance parts for your car.......but when u meet me at the track and i smoke your car, dont ask "how did he beat me?!, we have the same mods!" *


he won't be saying why did u beat him, he will be laughing in ur face...

his 240sx is powered by RB20DET, good luck with just a few mods cuz u won't win...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *he won't be saying why did u beat him, he will be laughing in ur face...
> 
> his 240sx is powered by RB20DET, good luck with just a few mods cuz u won't win... *


i was talking relatively..........meaning we had the same car


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> * ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *


ya, i guess i didnt make that clear at first........but now that its clear and we know were comparing same engines(dont bring up driver shit)

who would be laughing at who at the end of the race now?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

where did some of these idiots come from, I've heard some of the dumbest stuff in this thread.


----------



## ThomasSr20 (May 1, 2002)

i just wanted to know if the JWT pop charger will still fit if i do a Sr20det swap. 

BUt i think i willl go with the APexi intake kit if it will fit on a Ka24 or Sr20det. Cause i want to be able to use it on the ka24 motor till i get my sr20det.

Anybody know if the apexi intake will work fit on both motor????


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *where did some of these idiots come from, I've heard some of the dumbest stuff in this thread. *



these "idiots" are the ppl who dont do research on a product.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Well I let you two think what you want. We can bitch about a few HP. Whatever. Money spent doesnt equal better. My philosophy is you can skimp on some things anfd go all out on others. Why spend 200 on a CAI, when you can put that towards some cams or something else worthwhile. I honestly dont think those CAI are worth the money spent. Just my .02 cents. If I am an idiot for that, so be it. So to inform out less informed viewers..we are saying ONLY but name brand stuff..lord forbid if your exhaust gives you 3HP instead of 4. There are other avenues besides spending top dollar for parts. Its your choice, but your track story was a little misconstrued. If we had the same mods on the same engine, but I had a ghetto CAI, that couple HP differernce WOULD NOT make me laughing material. That close a margin HP would come to driver. So get off your fucking high horse


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

no one is on any high horse......lol
go ahead and do your own mods, just remember you'll spend a bit more than half on parts to make your custom CAI than the price of a HS....so go ahead and save 50$ or whatever u save. truth is u wont save a lot of money, to save money youre gonna have to buy a cheap filter and end up screwing your engine cuz u wanted to save a few bux, go ahed use that money toward the purchase of something else, go ahead and cheap out on your exhaust, get one from pep boys, get your pacesetter headers.......every HP makes a difference


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, if you feel tht way, you should talk to my civic owning friend Chris. Real kid I know, he did the cheap way on everything on his civic. he has a pep-boys cone filter (made by APC) on his car and it is held in place with rope b/c the pipe flexes really bad. His DC header is leaking b/c he got it cheap from some dude that got it from a junkyard., it looks like his engine's going to over heat b/c he got crappy radiator hoses and clamps. His trunk looks like crap b/c he decided to shave it with bondo and then spray paint it. 

I'm not saying that you would do stupid things like this, but this is what happens when you do no research and decide to cut ends here and there. 1, 2 or 3hp makes a big difference on a car that puts down 90hp to the wheel. Dopn't believe me, take your car to the strip and do 2 runs (one with A/C, one w/o A/C). On big block V8's, cutting a few bucks off your budget could mean a difference of 20hp or more. On the 350Z (a car that is already tuned from the factory), the right exhaust could mean the difference between gaining or losing hp (yes, SCC actually lost power on the first 350Z exhaust).

tell me, do you want to spend $195 and gain 8hp or spend $200 and gain 11hp? As the pros would say, don't settle for second best.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I just want to add something. With a custom CAI, you will prolly gain Half the horsepower than with a real CAI. Just imagine if every mod you did only gave you half the numbers as they should. Let me give you a small example of what happens:

Joe gets himself a Hotshot CAI, you make your own with cheap materials.
Joe buys a Stromung catback, you have some monkey build you a custom crush bent system.
Joe gets a hotshot header, you found a used pasesetter at a garage sale
Joe gets unorthodox pulleys, you find a cheap one on ebay.
Joe gets a JWT ECU, you get an ApexI AFC (or such).

Joe gains 42hp and cut 1.5 seconds off his 1/4 mile.

You, got 16hp and you need a new gasket on the header, your exhaust pipes are red/brown with rust, and you're dishing out another $40 so your muffler shop can ship your rusted muffler back to the manufacturer.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

...LOL okay. All I previously said was dyno them (whatever brand CAI, then a custom) and prove what he was saying. He then went on a tangent. ass dynos prove nothing. Not everyone is about spending money. am I cheap...hell yeah. I'll go to my local muffler shop and get 3" mandrel bent piping from the turbo back for 150. and then get a quality muffler. I saved at least 300 off what most people sell catbacks for. 3" mandrel bend is a 3" mandrel bend. It may not be stainless, but I dont live anywhere that would make it rust out. I'll sacrifice the couple HP lost from going custom instead of buying a blitz catback AND a downpipe. Put that towards tuning or something. I am not arguing that a CAI is worthless. I feel because 1)most are stainless steel and 2)they have a name brand, they are overpriced. I am entitled to my opinion as you are yours, but I dont need you jumping on my case because I suggested alternate things


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *...LOL okay. All I previously said was dyno them (whatever brand CAI, then a custom) and prove what he was saying. He then went on a tangent. ass dynos prove nothing. Not everyone is about spending money. am I cheap...hell yeah. I'll go to my local muffler shop and get 3" mandrel bent piping from the turbo back for 150. and then get a quality muffler. I saved at least 300 off what most people sell catbacks for. 3" mandrel bend is a 3" mandrel bend. It may not be stainless, but I dont live anywhere that would make it rust out. I'll sacrifice the couple HP lost from going custom instead of buying a blitz catback AND a downpipe. Put that towards tuning or something. I am not arguing that a CAI is worthless. I feel because 1)most are stainless steel and 2)they have a name brand, they are overpriced. I am entitled to my opinion as you are yours, but I dont need you jumping on my case because I suggested alternate things *


no one is jumping on u, no one has spoken your name.
ass dynos prove nothing? ok.... youre right, not everyone is about spending money, but ppl that want true performance gains dont care about spending a few bucks more. and no shop is gonna get u a mandrel bent cat back for 150, and what specific muffler are u gonna get? and how much does it cost?

youre right, name brand CAI's are stainless steel and are ceramic coated
overpriced? check your wallet


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

What do you mean Dynos prove nothing? That's just plain stupid.

I'm not really sure what piping costs right now, but I do know that 3" piping (especially mandrel bent) is more than $150. Maybe if it was 2" piping. You don't need stainless steel piping, but I recommend it if you're either in a very humid environment, or an environment that sees snow a few weeks a year.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *What do you mean Dynos prove nothing? That's just plain stupid.
> 
> I'm not really sure what piping costs right now, but I do know that 3" piping (especially mandrel bent) is more than $150. Maybe if it was 2" piping. You don't need stainless steel piping, but I recommend it if you're either in a very humid environment, or an environment that sees snow a few weeks a year. *


Hear is a classic example of selective hearing. NOWHERE did I say "DYNOS" prove nothing. I said ASS dynos prove nothing. NOw if you get a bigger turbo or some cams..well yeah those are big HP jumps. You will feel that in the seat of you pants. Or maybe a FULL air flow system (I/H/E) but a couple horse isnt going to make your car plant your head in the headrest any harder or faster than stock. And just because piping is expensive in your area, doesnt mean it is in mine. I live around a bunch of farmers who could probably care less. I know of at LEASt two shops (one in my town and one a fe hours away) that will doa full exhaust for under 200. Mandrel bends too. I told him exaclty what I wanted and he rough estimated 150 depending on how much is involved in making a fitting for the exhaust to bolt on to the turbo. It will cost extra to get the muffler welded on which I havent narrowed down yet. This arguement is lame...ajracer you win. You are into TRUE performance, I am not. End of story. Now if you want to take a trip to the track, I would be more than happy if you put your money where yourt mouth is. Have a pleasnt day


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'll take u to the track  
headstart plz


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *ajracer you win. You are into TRUE performance, I am not. End of story. Now if you want to take a trip to the track, I would be more than happy if you put your money where yourt mouth is. Have a pleasnt day *



LOL, this isnt about winning or losing a conversation, its about stating the proven facts


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

well neither one of us can prove the facts if we dont have dyno slips to back it up now can we.......?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *well neither one of us can prove the facts if we dont have dyno slips to back it up now can we.......? *


me and u dont have the slips, youre right, but the guys over at sentra.net and nissanperformancemag.com do.......... go read up


----------

